# Do you have "fireflies" or "lightning bugs" where you live?



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Interestingly enough, I had just got out of a hot tub at a hotel we stayed at over the weekend when shortly after 3 teenage girls came in and started using it. They had only been in around 5 minutes, when an older man came down and said to them "Do you want to see the bugs? So and so wants you to come see the bugs." and he turned around and left.

I'm thinking to myself "Bugs?" It's 8:30 at night, what "bugs" is this man talking about and is there some kind of bug museum around here or what? I overheard one of the girls mention "fireflies" and I thought "Oh, they must not have them where they live."

Which then got me to thinking "Where do lightning bugs not live?" So as the girls were getting out because "so and so really wanted them to see them." I asked "Where are you from that you don't have lightning bugs?" There answer was "New Mexico".

I guess I just figured lightning bugs were everywhere.

Okay, so a two part question - 1. Do you have lightning bugs where you live? (Please specify state.) and #2 - Do you call them "fireflies" or "lightning bugs"?

I'm in PA, and everyone around here calls them "lightning bugs".


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep, we have lightning bugs here in MS and yep, we call them "lightning bugs".


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

WNC and yes... oodles and oodles!
And they are lightning bugs.. though fireflies sounds nicer.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There were very few fireflies in Northern NM when I lived there. 

Here in Missouri, there are amazing amounts of them. Heaps and gobs of them. 

eta, my dad calls them blinky bugs. (which I think is dumb but dont tell him.)


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep,we have "lightning bugs",but they are not as active as they were about a month ago. Eastern NC.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Yep - we have lightening bugs here in Northeast Ohio


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

We don't have them, we're in Colorado.

Growing up in South Africa you would see them very rarely, but they were there - and we called them Glow Worms


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, in North Carolina, they are lightnin bugs.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

I live in Indiana, and I call them lightning bugs. I was born and raised in Kentucky however, and I didn't think that made a difference until I heard my neighbor, born and raised in Indiana, call them fireflies.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Lots of Lightning bugs here in Michigan. Watched my 4 month old chicks going nuts chasing them the other evening. Funniest thing you ever saw!

Mike


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Arkansas = Lightning bugs!


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

Grew up in IL, had them there. Went by both names, but more reffered to as fireflies I think? Inter-changabale word to me.

Now in CO, don't have them here


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

We have them here in Southern Ontario. Generally we refer to them as fireflies, but I have heard lightning bugs as well. I think it is the older country term for them.

My dad as a boy used to collect them and read by their light. Once he released a whole jarful into his mother's friend's bedroom at the family cottage. I think they must have looked lovely, glowing on the walls and ceiling  but you can imagine how popular it must have made him with "Aunt Lena".


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

We have them here in southwestern Manitoba, not a lot, but some. Here, they're called "lightning bugs", but growing up in southern Ontario, there were a LOT more of them, and we called them "fireflies". Everyone here knows what you mean when you call them "fireflies" though, and everyone in southern Ontario knew what was meant if you called them "lightning bugs". :shrug:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Yes, we have them here in MI. I usually start seeing them around mid-June. I have called them both fireflies and lightning bugs, although lightning bugs seems to be the more common name.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

They're all over the place here. My 12 year old catches them, and my 4 year old sure tries. He can catch one every once in a while. I love seeing them across the pasture when it's really dark out.


----------



## micsminnie (Jan 8, 2009)

Sw mo, yes we have them here and I've heard them called by both names, but lightening bugs would be the most popular


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lightning bugs here, central Ohio. Also called fireflies. 

Lightning bugs as we know them do not live west of the Rockies.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Fireflies here.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Another Ontarian here. We have them and everyone calls them fireflies. And we love to sit on the porch and watch them flicker. They make me feel lucky to live where I do.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

I grew up in Delaware, they were lightning bugs. Now live in NJ, that is what I call them here, don't know what the natives call them...


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Near Dallas texas, yes we have fireflies here. While I have heard them called lightening bugs, its not a common name here or anywhere else I have lived. 
When we lived next to the cemetary (last house we lived in) we'd have hundreds of them in our yard most summer evenings.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

We're doing firefly watch (the official one online where we report results) for the second year here. Loads of them this year because I improved the habitat for them. We love them!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

We call them lightning bugs too. I don't remember them smelling so bad when I was little.


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

When I was a kid living in GA we had them and called them either lightning bugs or fireflies. We don't have them anywhere in Oregon as far as I know -- my husband says he has never seen one. I really wish my kids could have as much fun catching them as I used to!


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

We have tons here compared to other places we've lived. I call 'em by either name.

Kayleigh


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

We have both....depends on who you ask, me or DH!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Tons. 

They get inside sometimes, to the delight of the cat. FWIW, when squished, their glowiness turns into a paint-like substance. Just if you ever find yourself asking why your cat's tongue is glowing.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

sweetcountrygrl said:


> Yep - we have lightening bugs here in Northeast Ohio


DITTO! Lightning bugs in NE Ohio! Oodles of them!


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We had lightning bugs when I was growing up in N. GA but they go easily by both names. Not sure what WV natives call them.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Lightning bugs here in Virginia. It wouldn't be summer without them!


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

We have them here in north central IL by the bazillions. It is quite a sight! Called both lightning bugs and fireflies.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

South central Kansas, yes, called by either name, i.e. firefly or lightning bug. Hutchinson, Kansas once called the fire fly capitol of the United States by a writer. News or magazine article years ago.

Dry western Kansas, you see them only on rare occasion. I was probably 12 years old before I saw my first ones. Expect the need the added moisture/plants, etc. that other places provide. Might be a cold temperature issue as well.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

We have them here on the top side of Michigan's Upper Peninsula. I've heard them called by both names about equally. I usually use lightning bugs myself.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

South Florida HAD them, December thru February. Not in the cities or suburbs- last time I saw any was in the early 90s when I was taking wilderness survival, out a the Corbett Wildlife Area. Haven't seen them in Lake Placid/Sebring. Miss them. My grandchildren aged 8 and 13 saw them for the first time near Dahlonega, GA in 2007.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

TN and we call 'em lightening bugs. 

My children love to catch them and put them in a jar to watch them light up... just as I did when I was their age.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I live in Ohio and we call them lightning bugs. I spent 2 summers in Oregon and was telling the others out there about them. They thought I was lying. I could not convince them that they were real.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Couple funny stories to share about lightnin' bugs. When I was a kid we (me, my brother and sister) would catch them and put 'em in a jar with a toady frog. Then we'd sit in the darkest place we could find (usually the closet with the door shut) and watch Mr. Frog's belly glow!

When my son was small we were in the front yard catching lightnin' bugs. An older lady in the neighborhood was out on her evening walk and stopped to chat for a moment. She asked my son what he was doing and he replied, "We're catching bugs to eat for dinner!". 

She never spoke to me again!!!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Ontario - fireflies - and a bazillion of them


----------



## Wiste (Jul 9, 2009)

We don't have them here in the PNW but as a kid growing up in Oklahoma we called them lightening bugs. As an adult I tend to refer to them as fireflies.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

They were lightening bugs where I grew up in Ga., but here in Va. folks call them fireflies.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

We have Fireflies here in West Central Minnesota. I lay in bed at night and watch them flit around.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd never seen one untill I moved to the midwest. We didn't have them in CA.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

Northwestern Lower Michigan does not have them most years, only once that I remember. We call them fireflies. They are neat though.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

In El Paso . . . not a single one to be found.

Where I grew up on Long Island, they were there by the hundreds. When I take my son home to visit friends and family, we always spend a night or two catching "Fireflys".

Nikki


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

KY = Lightening Bugs
GA = Lightening Bugs


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Lightning Bugs in NC, GA, and OK.

They are not in California.


----------



## ShaunaRB (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in Maryland and we have lightening bugs.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We're in central IL and we call them lightening bugs most of the time. Sometimes call them fireflies. My mom was raised in rural Indiana so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with the name. 

This year I've not seen many which is very strange.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

We don't have them in western WA, but I remember them from visiting cousins in Columbus,OH. We used both terms.


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

Lightning bugs here in Ohio, but I do like the term fireflies better. I was driving home late one night last week and the soybean fields were covered with more lightning bugs than I have ever seen. The fields looked like they were glittering with diamonds. It was so beautiful that I cried. Definitely one of life's simple pleasures!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I voted no as we don't have them in Hungary. But we do have lightning bugs in Ohio. Next summer should be a blast for my daughter. The last summer we lived in Ohio she was 3 and too young to stay up that late....she'll be 7 next summer - I see late nights and jars with holes in the lid in our future. I bet DS, who will be 11, will get in on the action, too.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

we see a few on occasion. mabey a dozen per summer


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We see quite a few around here but usually see the majority about a month ago. We call them fireflies & I did see some again the other night, I seen some again the other night. It's been a colder than normal summer so I don't know if that makes a difference though.


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Lighting bugs are in my area, but not nearly as many as when I was a kid.

Not sure if that is a fact, or just my memories.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I have friends from Sweden visiting us this week in Indiana. The kids are amazed by the lightning bugs!

You should have heard them as night fell and the lightning bugs began their glow..."Papa!! Papa!!!" as they pointed at the yard behind them. Quite adorable.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

travlnusa said:


> Lighting bugs are in my area, but not nearly as many as when I was a kid.
> 
> Not sure if that is a fact, or just my memories.



I think it is fact. Even when my kids were little there was not problem catching them, now they seem to be few and far between.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I know that Michigan has them, but where I grew up near Bay City MI--we didn't have any!! I attribute it to the fact that my parents lived down a dead end road, ditches on both sides, and mosquitoes were treated. 

One of the first times I remember seeing them in Michigan was when we went down to Ann Arbor for DH to attend UofM. One summer evening we were heading down a major road that was tree lined and the trees were FULL of fireflies--all twinkling and blinkling up in the highest branches. 

One of my fondest memories--sigh.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Lightning bugs is what I always called them.
When I was a little girl in SW Pa. my girlfriends and I would catch them and put them in jars with air holes and grass for a bit.Then we would let them go. It was so magical.
The boys in town would smear them on their cheeks and pretend they were indians! 
At my home in Ma. we have some but at my cabin in NY I was so happy to see the fields like I remembered as a child....the whole field was a beautiful blinking display!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have always lived here in the south western portion of Indiana. They were always lightening bugs. I remember being confused initially as a child when I read the term "fire flies" in books. I have never heard anyone say that but I have read it a lot.

For those that think it sounds nicer I have to disagree. I dont' know of any fly I find appealing. So why would a firefly be appealing?

Mary

p.s. I can remember my cousins visiting from California and from NY City and being amazed by them. I read an article that said they were disappearing because of all the urbanization and our desire to light up every square inch of the earth.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My niece and nephew are visiting from California and saw them for the first time in years. We call them both fireflies and lightning bugs.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We usually call them lightning bugs, but sometimes fireflies. We have them here in Southern NC, but it's been too dry for them the last few years. We had some in June but they're gone now.

WildernesFamily, the larva stage is a glowworm - you can see them in the grass sometimes.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We don't have them here in western Washington. I've never seen one, sure would like too though.MIL always said she saw them in eastern Washington when she was a girl, but I've never seen them there. Nobody else I know has ever seen them either, maybe they were there back in the 20's.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Kris in MI said:


> Yes, we have them here in MI. I usually start seeing them around mid-June. I have called them both fireflies and lightning bugs, although lightning bugs seems to be the more common name.


ditto


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

We have lots of Lightning Bugs here.


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

Here in central NC we have 'em. Lightning bugs are what we call them. We also have glowworms (female lightning bugs that don't fly, only the males fly). 

Nothing like going out on the front porch at night watching the lightning bugs and listening to the cicadas. My mom and fiance have to rub lemon balm all over first to keep the skeeters away though, lol. 

Emily in NC


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I am surprised by the responses from the folks in the northern Michigan area. They have plenty in the south half of the lower peninsula and I'm still seeing them every night at my place in the northern upper peninsula (altho they were really going crazy in June)...... just makes me curious why they seem to skip a whole region? :shrug:


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Nearly everyone here in Southern Ohio call them lightning bugs. There can be hundreds of them outside on a cool, dark early summer evening. Where I was raised, in NH, most people call them fireflies, which is what I was raised knowing them as. There are also tons of them in NH. They sure are beautiful, regardless of the name chosen.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Lightening bugs there are a lot less of them in PA then there were, news article a while ago about it being because of urbanization.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

we call them by both names..but i checked fireflies cause you didn't give us a both.

i notice they tend to hang around bushes and tall grass or woods so maybe not desert??


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I had an fellow from India live across the hall from me when I lived in an apt building in the 'burbs. He had been in america a very short time when, one summer evening around dusk, we ran into each other in the stairway. We exchanged plesantries, etc, and then he asked "light boo boo ba boo" (he had a VERY strong Indian accent) With a few hand motions and further explanation I realized what he meant -- what do you call those lights flying around?

I told him 'lightning bugs'. His eyes got all wide and he had a big smile and he said 'Ahhh! Lighting boogs'. 

-- "No, Lightning bugs."

-- "Lighting boogs."

-- "Lightning bugs."

-- "Yes, Lighting boogs! Oh, boo ba do burka boo bada " (more stuff I couldn't understand -- I think something about telling his family about them)

Anyhoo, I will always remember his childlike wonderment at seeing these really cool new 'lighting boogs'. Can you imagine moving to a strange new country then seeing little lights flying around at night?! I always took them for granted, but they must be something to see for someone who never saw them before.


----------



## crickett (May 31, 2009)

Northwest Alabama here. Yes we have them, and they are called lightening bugs.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I grew up here in Western WA and have never seen a fire fly/lightning bug. I'd sure like to, though. They sound magical.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

FeralFemale said:


> I had an fellow from India live across the hall from me when I lived in an apt building in the 'burbs. He had been in america a very short time when, one summer evening around dusk, we ran into each other in the stairway. We exchanged plesantries, etc, and then he asked "light boo boo ba boo" (he had a VERY strong Indian accent) With a few hand motions and further explanation I realized what he meant -- what do you call those lights flying around?
> 
> I told him 'lightning bugs'. His eyes got all wide and he had a big smile and he said 'Ahhh! Lighting boogs'.
> 
> ...


What a nice story.  Thanks for telling it.

I'm not sure what I grew up calling them (in Wisconsin), but I've lived places where they were called either one. So the names are interchangeable for me.

I'm very disappointed to learn we don't have them in Colorado.


----------



## VOR. (Feb 3, 2009)

We have them in the Texas panhandle. I've always called them fireflies, but many people call them lightning bugs. I go out to a riverbed a few times a year just to watch them. They like to stay by the water. 

I never saw any in Arizona, Nevada or CA.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

LOL,just was thinking about one time as a kid,I had caught a bunch of LB's and had them in a jar with holes punched in the lid with a butcher knife and had the jar setting on the table beside the bed.As things happen one of them holes was a little to big and my LB's was escaping. I was asleep and didn't know it till the next morn at breakfast. Moma asked me why did I turn the lb's loose in the house? I said I didn't and ran and got the jar.They were gone,then I saw one air hole was mighty big.Moma was convinced they escaped,but after breakfast we started searching and found most of them on the ceiling. Moma said,well hopefully we got all of them infernal things,,because they had kept her awake half the night doing all that blinking,and you know I can't sleep when its lightening, either. Yea,Moma I know. lol eb


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Near Dallas texas, yes we have fireflies here. While I have heard them called lightening bugs, its not a common name here or anywhere else I have lived.
> When we lived next to the cemetary (last house we lived in) we'd have hundreds of them in our yard most summer evenings.


I've lived in the Dallas area all my life (57 years), and unless you're a yankee transplant, they've always been lightning bugs. The reason you are misled, is probably due to the fact that we have a LOT of yankee transplants.


----------



## Sara K (Oct 1, 2008)

We have both LOL. I know both my husband and I use the terms interchangeably and we live in NH I'm sure I've used both terms in outside conversation also.

Sara


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

We don't seem to have any here in west central FL. Locals tell me there used to be some many years ago. It's very heavily developed, plus they sprayed heavily for mosquitos for many years. In my native CT, we always watched for them around Father's Day. We called them lightning bugs.


----------



## Dirt2Dig (Jan 27, 2009)

Upstate NY chiming in. We have lots of them here! We call them by either name.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I was lying in my bed at the age of 11yo and was almost asleep. I opened up my eyes and a light was coming right to the middle of my forhead. I thought Jesus had come back and was taking me home. But it was a firefly. (Ohio) Now it is a lightning bug.(Alabama)


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

we have tons of lighten bugs this yr


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

We call them Fire Flies here in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. Last month I could watch them perform their nightly light show thru the patio doors while in bed...nice way to fall asleep! I haven't seen them recently though. Something I did hear was they like areas with long grasses....could be why we had so many here :sing:


----------



## gracie (May 20, 2009)

We have lightening bugs here in Ky. We also used to catch them in jars, it was a game to see how many each kid could catch in a certain length of time. We always released them. I still sit on my deck and watch them at night.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I've heard them called by both names, but in Wisconsin I hear mostly Fireflies.


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

I grew up in Michigan and when I was a kid we never did have any fireflies there. We would go down south to visit family and they had them there. I would get excited about them because it was something we didn't have back home. Now when I go back to michigan to visit there are lots of them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

*RESURRECTED THREAD*:


No fireflies or LB's here. I don't think there are any lightning bugs west of the Rockies. Too little humidity. I miss them.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I love seeing them over our field at night but we seem to have fewer in the past few years.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Lightning bugs here in Alabama...same in west Tennessee where I'm from (or "from whence I came"...).


----------



## kpcntryrds (Apr 21, 2013)

I grew up in Virginia and currently live in West Virginia~have always heard them called lightning bugs. They're one of the things I missed the most when I lived out west.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

We have lots of them here in VA. Some evenings there are so many, it's like the Enchanted Forest.

We use both names.

I never saw any in northern NH or Washington State, and I don't recall seeing any in Korea either. None in England, at least where I grew up.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, we have lightening bugs in IL although it's too early for them. I've noticed that DD sometimes calls them fireflies. Geesh, I should have looked at the first post---from 2009.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

Sadly, none in Oregon, or in California. I had never even seen them until we visited a niece in Tennessee and enjoyed a beautiful display one night behind her house. I was so fascinated, I caught one and fixed it a temporary home in a little glad ware container. Smuggled it home on the plane! My girls (in their 30's) and grand were as fascinated as I was. Each evening we would take it outside at dusk and let it fly for a bit. After a week we let it get away. I'm still torn about whether it was a cruel thing to do, but you can't imagine the wonder that little insect brought us.


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

I grew up catching lightning bugs outside Atlanta, and it makes me sad that my kids have never had the pleasure. We moved from GA when I was 10 or so but those bugs are one of my most vivid memories. We always let them out of the jar before we went to bed. My now-14-year-old went through a huge spell of fascination with fairies when she was younger. She would have loved fireflies so!!

We are Oregonians, and lightning bugs are maybe the one thing that could tempt me away from here ...

(not really


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The one good thing about humidity must be lightning bugs. And maybe making it easier to grow tomatoes. Other than that, I don't miss humidity at all. Neither does my hair.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

NW PA too, and we have always called them fireflies, though it's pretty interchangeable and the youngest (5) likes to say lightning bugs. My favorite part of summer is watching the kids chase the fireflies across the yard, and occasionally getting knocked over when they come running to get the ones I sometimes catch.


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

SD...we used to have them but not since our neighbors started spraying with chemicals. We no longer have wild flowers or butterflies either.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

whatever you want to call them, just remember they are good guys. a couple years ago an older lady down the street wanted my to spray her yard to kill them so they wouldn't eat her flowers. - go figure-


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

None here but seeing them is on my bucket list.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Florida, and they're called both names, but I hear more people say "firefly" so I voted for that


----------



## KellyHill (May 8, 2004)

We moved from Wa state to SC last year. Those little bugs are soooooooo cool!! We did not have them in Wa. I could sit on the porch and watch them all night!


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

We have tons of lightning bugs here. We know this woman from England and when she first came here she was kinda scared because they don't have them there and she thought they were animal eyes.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

I call them" fire buts " but everyone else calls them fireflies


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

They were in MI when I was a child and I have missed them greatly!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

We have them both around here.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I grew up calling them lightning bugs, as did the Mrs. She was from Arkansas. Over time she morphed the name into light-butt bugs. I can't say where 'here' is since it is an uber secret location known only to a select few. Just don't move here as it sucks.


----------



## Shushy (Jan 5, 2009)

Il- and yup we got em  Its common to hear them being called by both names. I grew up saying lightning bugs. I've seen a few recently so I know that soon they will be out in force!


----------

